# FR: ils se sont lavés / ils se sont lavé les mains - accord du participe passé de "se laver"



## johnp

I know you only make the past particle agree with the preceding reflexive pronoun when it is a direct object and not indirect:

Elle s'est lavée. (agreement s' being a direct object))

Elle s'est lavé les mains. (no agreement s' being an indirect object)

But if you make les mains an object pronoun, do u make the past participle agree with a preceding direct object that is not the reflexive pronoun?

For ex., if you restate the second sentence in all pronouns would it look like this:

Elle se les est lavées. (do you make lavé agree with les being a direct object feminine plural?) Thank you!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Benjy

johnp said:
			
		

> Elle se les est lavées. (do you make lavé agree with les being a direct object feminine plural?)


yes.


----------



## valerie

[...]

Elle se les est lavées, les mains. Les mains qu'elle s'est lavées


----------



## Douglas

Hi there friends,

We write: 'Ils se sont lavés' but 'Ils se sont lavé les mains'

Why? […]

Regards,

Doug


----------



## pulciotta

Salut, 

Je suis un peu confuse: 

Ils se sont lavé(s) ???
[…]

which ones agree and which ones don't and why? 

Merci!!!


----------



## Gil

It agrees.


----------



## pulciotta

last one! 
ils se sont lave(s) les mains? 
doesn't agree right?


----------



## marget

That's right.


----------



## poireau

Hello,  when using a direct object pronoun do you have to make the past participle agree? :  Elle s'est lavE les mains. => Elle se les est lavE/ ou LAVEES?

Merci


----------



## ce que est est

only if you replace les mains with the d.o. les.  But past participles conjugated with the axillary etre have to agree with the subject, so it's elle s'est lavee les mains.


----------



## madolo

yes, here: elle se les est lavées (the direct object pronoun comes before "être" ."les" = les mains)
le sens est pronominal= elle a lavé ses mains  . on applique la règle des pp conjugués avec "avoir )This is very tricky even for French people


----------



## madolo

sorry, ce que est est, but I'm afraid you're wrong here :
elle s'est _lavé_ les mains
the past participle does'nt agree with with the subject here, car le sens est pronominal, meaning  : elle a lavé les mains qui sont à elle, elle a lavé ses mains


----------



## johnp

Actually with reflexive verbs it's different from verbs of displacement.  For example, Françoise est allé*e *au cinéma.  With verbs of displacement you make the past participle agree with the subject.  Granted with reflexive verbs the subject and reflexive pronoun are the same person, but you make the past participle agree with a preceding *direct object* and *not* preceding *indirect object*.  Françoise s'est lavé*e*.  Se is a preceding direct object.  If you say Françoise s'est lavé les mains, se here is a preceding indirect object and therefore no agreement.


----------



## XIII56

even for French people it's tricky 
the main rules :
- when the DOC is placed before the verb, the verb agrees with it
- for the reflexive verbs, when the subject is DOC, the verb agrees, when it is IOC, it doesn't

when you are doubtful about the agreement you can go to this site and type your verb (here _laver_), there are many examples
http://orthonet.sdv.fr/pages/lexique.html


----------



## geostan

Always remember:

regardless of the nature of the verb, whenever a direct object is part of the construction, its position relative to the verb determines the agreement.

Elle s'est lavé les mains. DirObj after the verb, no agreement
Elle se les est lavées. DirObj before the verb, agreement.

Cheers!


----------



## Primal

Elle s'est lavée.
Elle s'est lavé les mains.

Mon enseignant nous a dit que chez le premier phrase, le verbe s'accorde avec le pronom, mais chez le deuxième, il ne s'accorde pas.  Est il vrai?  Pourquoi est-ce qu'il arrive comme ça?

Merci,
Prymal


----------



## dlemal

laver n'est pas un verbe intransitif, il faut comprendre "elle a lavé les mains de elle-même".
Elle s'est lavée. > l'objet direct est "s'" et avant le participe, donc ça s'accorde
Elle s'est lavé les mains > l'objet direct est les mains, qui suit le participe, donc ne s'accorde pas



Par contre "s'asseoir" est un véritable intransitif et s'accordera avec le pronom


----------



## ollieacappella

Je suis en train de vérifier mes réponses de mes devoirs, et j'étais surpris de découvrir que la réponse est apparemment "lavé". Je crois que ces devoirs ont été écrits par une anglaise (mon prof) donc je ne suis pas absolument sûr que c'est correct (je ne veux pas sembler arrogant !). 

Pourquoi est-ce "lavé" ? S'il parle d'elle, le mot "elle" est au feminin donc sûrement on dit "lavée", et s'il parle des mains, la phrase "les mains" est au feminin et pluriel qui implique que la réponse est "lavées" ! 

Aaaaahhhh!!


----------



## jann

Your prof is right.  The correct form is _elle s'est lavé les mains.

_It's true that verbs with _être_ for the auxiliary often need the past participle to agree with the subject... but in this sentence, you cannot automatically make agreement with the subject _elle_, because you also have a direct object. Agreement with a direct object takes priority over agreement with a  subject. 

As you say, the thing that got washed (the direct object) was _les  mains_, which is  femine plural... but remember, we only ever make the past participle agree with the direct object if the direct object appears *before* the past participle.  Since _les mains_ is at the end of the sentence, after the past participle, no agreement is required.  

Agreement in sentences with reflexive/pronomimanl verbs can be tricky.  I wrote an explanation on the topic a while ago...


----------



## delf4

I think your teacher is right.
Elle s'est lavé les mains = Elle a lavé ses mains.
"s' " doesn't refer to "les mains".

But it's: "Elle s'est lavée" = "Elle a lavée elle" and "s'" refers to "elle".


----------

